# Gothic Cathedral



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

I thought I would do a hand drawn version of the Gothic Cathedral I modeled in Sketchup I wasn't sure whether to put it here or in the pen and ink area, as it is colored I settled for this. It is A4 drawn with a Rotring 0.3 Tikky Graphic
pen with Derwent coloursoft and Inktense pencils


----------

